
Ex-Solus Dev Is Creating a Truly Modern Linux Distribution - Geezus_42
https://itsfoss.com/serpent-os-announcement/
======
smabie
So this "truly modern distribution" won't have accelerated graphics for my
"modern" RTX graphics card? And if it's "Seriously optimised for serious
workloads", then why use musl, which is considerably less optimized than
glibc?

------
the_hoser
Ambitious. I wonder if they'll have enough momentum to actually pull off
something usable without a large, interested user base.

------
theamk
> Serpent Linux is not Serpent GNU/Linux because it is not going to be
> dependent on a GNU toolchain or runtime.

I wonder if they have GNU coreutils replacement? or bash? or ncurses?

Is it going to be all busybox based, rewritten from scratch, or ported from
BSD?

------
hstaab
Awesome goals, though I don’t love the name. But of course that’s just my
opinion.

~~~
nwah1
Yea, and the headline of the article also gave me low expectations.

But the dev does seem to have a proven track record, and the feature plan
seems somewhat appealing while not being over ambitious.

It is similar to a lot of distros already though like Arch, Alpine, Void, etc.

Not radical or ambitious like Silverblue, Nix, or Guix.

Seems practical and desktop focused. Ubuntu started that way, so it is
possible to succeed with that approach but Ubuntu had millions of dollars at
the start and their focus on usability was almost the opposite of this purity
focus.

